
Hot-Desking Will Kill Your Company - walterbell
https://www.forbes.com/sites/simonconstable/2019/06/20/how-hot-desking-will-kill-your-company/#35087b8232e9
======
duxup
At one point my company moved offices and the technical support team sat next
to some of the HR people.

It was a culture clash that never ended. The HR folks complained that the
support team never left their desks and we're downright unfriendly, and we're
"always on the phone". (That was their job...)

The support team hated the constant noise and drama (such as crying, yes
crying, and petty infighting going on in HR land).

Eventually support was moved "because it was closer to the lab".

I can't imagine the results of hot desking.

